
Tesla's Australian big battery recoups cost of construction in two years - schappim
https://reneweconomy.com.au/tesla-big-battery-recoups-cost-of-construction-in-little-over-two-years-25265/
======
battery_cowboy
Australia is already taking steps to eliminate negative pricing and some of
the volatility, which will make it harder to profit on this type of
installation as quickly. Most of the profit was made in ways that won't be as
available in the future. Batteries are still important for other reasons, but
don't think another 10 of these batteries will get the same returns.

